# Patches...



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

What do some of you guys do for patches after your house/job is finished? Over the past couple years we haven't really been charging for patching after the job is sanded due to not wanting to lose builders in the economy. Too many times we go back when we point up to find a bunch of patches due to plumbing, hvac, electrical changes. I am ok with doing a couple patches during point up but today we pointed up a house where the builder said there is 3 patches but we get there and there were 11 :furious:. We have recently put in our proposal that any patch work is subject to invoicing and have started charging here and there when there is a good deal of patches. I don't want to run builders off but at the same time I cant lose time and money due to others mistakes. What do yall think?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> What do some of you guys do for patches after your house/job is finished? Over the past couple years we haven't really been charging for patching after the job is sanded due to not wanting to lose builders in the economy. Too many times we go back when we point up to find a bunch of patches due to plumbing, hvac, electrical changes. I am ok with doing a couple patches during point up but today we pointed up a house where the builder said there is 3 patches but we get there and there were 11 :furious:. We have recently put in our proposal that any patch work is subject to invoicing and have started charging here and there when there is a good deal of patches. I don't want to run builders off but at the same time I cant lose time and money due to others mistakes. What do yall think?


I'm with u there that u don't want 2 p*ss of the firm!
I had a house not long ago that had about 30 holes that either the spark had f*cked up or the joiner took them out in the wrong place:furious:
But since it is 1 of my steady firms that pay when invoiced I let it go!:blink:
But they were told that it is only time I will do this so expect a charge for it and they can back charge who is 2 blame!:thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I hear you on that. We have only 2 builders that I probably will never charge for patching. They never gripe about our prices, always keep a good schedule, and there aren't many screw ups with their jobs. Oh and they will pay you the same week you invoice them. These other yahoos are the ones that will beat you down on your pricing from the start then wait a 2-3 weeks or more to cut you a check for half. Then when they cut you the other half they hold 10% until you come back and fix everything. These same people I will figure their plans so they can make a budget months in advance. Say I figure the plans for $10,000 and come time to do the house we count it to cost only $9,000. These people have the nerve to say, "Well this other company will do it for $8,500". I figured their budget and they want to play hardball, then refuse to pay for extra work like patches


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Don't moan about it unless it excessive, like vanmans, Consider it a favour to them and some sort of a payback perk for you in the future, Like getting another job, There are other ways of getting paid with a favour system, I had a builder hang a few gates for me, He didn't charge me, Then gave me a bathroom to plaster paint, I got paid from that within days, Then he screwed up the towel rail and toilet roll holder and had to move them so then holes needed filled and the wall needed re painted, Did I charge him for it.................No.

I had a house once I had to sort a few things out before I could tape, prob half a day, I mentioned them to the builder, he thought I was a prick, Have I ever heard from him again..................No.


----------

